
Show HN: Assistant to help you fight social media addiction and do smth useful - pogorsky
https://douseful.com/
======
pogorsky
Hi, I'm Eduard, and over the last few years I've been enrolled on many online
courses to strengthen my research skills, broaden my career prospects, and to
simply learn something new. Some of these courses were free, and others I paid
to take part in. However, I haven't completed all of them. Often, I tried to
find excuses, telling myself that “this week I'm too busy with my work”, or
“this week I’ve a lot on socially, so I don't have the time to submit an
assignment…”. This led me to the idea that I needed something that could help
me fight procrastination. I needed regular pushes, or gentle advice from some
as yet unknown source. As I tried to explore how a tool could be developed to
solve this problem, I attended the summer school on behaviour change at
University College London. The puzzle has developed. Why not use behaviour
change techniques applied effectively to change behaviour in healthcare
settings and help others to learn something new instead of wasting their time
online.

